# DaveW's 2009 Project



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Same Marque, different model, same colour, different flip:smokin:

If you've liked my other projects then watch this space for my latest project car.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/50199-davews-car-2007-spec.html


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

keen on watching this, same colour as my car. MNPII


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Subscribed :smokin:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

so let's get things rolling!

subscribed too


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Umar's old car? sorry i spelt his name wrong


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

watching this too, told you many times you R33 was the best i have ever seen so looking forward to this and hopefully buying your unwanted items lol


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

oooooooh, can't wait


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

So Mr Warrener, you bought the biggest GTR barge only after Nissan launched the even bigger one in UK! 

Good luck with the new project. :thumbsup:

DaveG


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

With setting up my new venture I binned my 35GTR order a while back and I didnt really want to buy another car for a while but when i saw the colour i flew caution to the wind LOL!

Now i just need to decide on a theme or tuner..............................?

Any suggestions?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I suppose it depends what your objectives are?

Cruiser, hill climb, trackday, strip, rally(!).

You've had your hands on enough before, so you know the ropes. 

Tuner? Depends (on horsepower and above objective) if you want a DIY, local (which means RB?) or a bit far (Abbey/GTaRT/RK/TR - alphabetical order) or afar - how about RIPS!

Or quick an easy, Wizard of NOS kit!

So, what's your target horsepower? 
Suspension? (Got to be gas, multi-adjustable)
Brakes? (MOV'IT ceramic is the doggies danglies, but megga price)
Wheels?
Carbon bits and pieces?

Actually I'm surprised you didn't go for either Tommy's R1 or Project R34, other than one is white and the other bayside Blue!

Whatever you chose, enjoy!

DaveG


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

ooooo, sounds good mate!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Dave that looks like it need some new suspension, i'd recomend some Nitrons 

Nice to see you bought the right model though


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ATCO said:


> I suppose it depends what your objectives are?
> 
> Cruiser, hill climb, trackday, strip, rally(!).
> 
> ...


Already spoke to RIPS about a twin TO4Z set up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We both got too scared LOL!


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL twin t04z's , that would have the same effect as napalm, flatten all before you but capable of sucking the air out of poor pedistrians lungs as you pass by


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

that would be pure porn . . twin t04z's oooooooo

whatever you do it is going to be awesome!
cant wait to see it progress . . .oh and i hate you


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Im kinda feeling a more subtle route this time, somthing along these lines


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

oh what you mean one of the most responsive engined cars out there? lol yeah definately taming it down!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Has anyone actually ever done a twin TO4Z before???

Mines route wuld be pretty cool too.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Looking good Dave. Will be interested to see what you do with it...

With all the goodies you have in GTRshop you could build a monster 

TT


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Jags said:


> Has anyone actually ever done a twin TO4Z before???


Yeah, it's been posted on here before - not the RIPS RB30 though.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Subscribed if it has anything to do with Mines!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

davew said:


> Im kinda feeling a more subtle route this time, somthing along these lines


That's perfection right there :thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

davew said:


> Im kinda feeling a more subtle route this time, somthing along these lines


So you want to change the ratio's in your Diff's?...


...Sorry could not resist:flame::flame:. All depends to what you want to be doing with the car.

Tony


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

There is a twin TO4Z R32 GTR in Western australia. 880hp at the treads, massive lag though...

Nissan Skyline GTR R32 - 885.8 Horses you dont want to mess with!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

M19 GTR said:


> So you want to change the ratio's in your Diff's?...
> 
> 
> ...Sorry could not resist:flame::flame:. All depends to what you want to be doing with the car.
> ...


PMSL!!!!!!!


----------



## hesh (Jan 18, 2008)

ooooooohhhh me likeing this!


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Try Holset! HX52 Pro or same as Endless-r smaller one with billet wheels! If you want to get something like 700hp try HX40 super! :squintdan

There is too much to4z t51kai cars..

Do you remember this? 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/115186-finnish-rb26-pushing-over-1000-hp.html


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Go for something that's fun *and* reliable. 

No point having huge power if the car spends most of the time at the tuners being fixed or "upgraded".


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

NickM said:


> Go for something that's fun *and* reliable.
> 
> No point having huge power if the car spends most of the time at the tuners being fixed or "upgraded".


thats the way im going Nick, already done the 'wait another 7 mths for that part' thing. Fast, responsive, agile and sleek is on the drawing board:thumbsup:

maybe something to challenge a 35 around the ring, now that would be interesting.

Have you had any experience of the MINES S1 ECU map?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

davew said:


> thats the way im going Nick, already done the 'wait another 7 mths for that part' thing. Fast, responsive, agile and sleek is on the drawing board:thumbsup:
> 
> maybe something to challenge a 35 around the ring, now that would be interesting.
> 
> Have you had any experience of the MINES S1 ECU map?


Not the S1 map no, I went from standard to Stage2 

I think Dino has the "boost up" VX-ROM.

If it was me I'd go for my car, but change the diffs (as already mentioned ), carbon prop and some serious weight reduction. Current exchange rate makes this a touch expensive though :nervous:

I've had a play with some R35's around Fuji, now that was fun


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Dave, T04Z's are sooooooooooooo last century.

Twin T51SPL's are the way to go, plus a big front lip to keep the car at ground level!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

davew said:


> With setting up my new venture I binned my 35GTR order a while back and I didnt really want to buy another car for a while but when i saw the colour i flew caution to the wind LOL!
> 
> Now i just need to decide on a theme or tuner..............................?
> 
> Any suggestions?


If you're going for responsive but want to be a little different how about running a single with a target of say 500bhp at the wheels. Could be fun to end/add to the single vs twins debate...

If it worked out well it could make a nice addition to your shop too!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Trev said:


> That's perfection right there :thumbsup:


Very nearly Trev ,needs differant wheels


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

stealth said:


> Very nearly Trev ,needs differant wheels


No way! I love those Volk's :thumbsup:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Trev said:


> No way! I love those Volk's :thumbsup:




Look c'mon be serious ,it needs some decent 5 or 7 spokes .
you know it makes sense, those Volk's will need a full time job cleaning them


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

stealth said:


> Look c'mon be serious ,it needs some decent 5 or 7 spokes .
> you know it makes sense, those Volk's will need a full time job cleaning them


arent they BBS LM's the same as the ones in my for sale thread??


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

davew said:


> arent they BBS LM's the same as the ones in my for sale thread??


Right you are, yes. They certainly arent Volks..


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

good man for pointing that out, was going to jump in there 

but yes they are a PITA to clean!

brilliant wheels though and would never sell them!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

dave

when are we getting the first update on this car?????

im sure everyone wants to know whats going on with it


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

havent had much time to do anything. Though i am going for a more stealthy look this year. just given it a stage 1 remap on a PFC and now runs 437 bhp. NISMO S-Tune coilovers, ARB's etc. Stuck on some sticky tyres, some carbon exterior dress up bits. I'll get some better pictures up later










sticky stuff










MINES style 2" higher carbon rear legs and NISMO carbon rear blade. (Available in my webshop LOL)


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

sticky stuff










MINES style 2" higher carbon rear legs and NISMO carbon rear blade. (Available in my webshop LOL)










I have some CF NISMO side skirts too, just waiting for th rear 1/4's to be finished.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Today.....................some packages arrived


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

davew said:


> Today.....................some boxes arrived


OS RB30?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

LOL think it would need a bigger box for that?

Im going:
mines downpipes?
osg clutch and flywheel?
hks cams (duh)
nismo short shifter?

Well i know ive definately got 1 out of 5 and thats as far as i think ive got but hey gave me something to do for 30 seconds! haha


EDIT:
Cant believe i didnt notice the big black wrapped up thing! what the pissing hell is that! haha looks gearbox shaped! but im thinking exhaust?
That box with fragile on it is the same as my oil comes from opie, have a feeling it may be more interesting than that though?


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Sry that one was mines box, looks like same size than nissan original crankshaft.. Os giken box might hold deck plate, conrods and pistons and cylinder sleeves.. My mistake 



G40tee said:


> LOL think it would need a bigger box for that?
> 
> Im going:
> mines downpipes?
> ...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

1 right LOL! 




G40tee said:


> LOL think it would need a bigger box for that?
> 
> Im going:
> mines downpipes?
> ...


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol is very true!
he has done OSG 3l before though so will he do it again or go for something different!

time will tell i guess! haha


EDIT: woop with the 1  
hahahaha


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

im trying some cryo-freezing too:smokin:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

has defo got to be some interesting engine parts then!

sod . . .


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

dave just tell us and put us all out of our misery pretty please :shy:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

davew said:


> im trying some cryo-freezing too:smokin:


Does the cryo freezing really work dave?

Is it expensive to do, might do it seen as l have my bits sitting around.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

doesnt seem expensive to me mate, if you look at the lifespan increase on some of these highly stressed engines it looks like a no brainer. Anyway im always up for something different LOL!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

subscribed:smokin:


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Good stuff mate, looking forward to seeing how this develops!!!

Sparks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Instead of the usual, here's my engine im going to do the suspension first. Im now sold on NISMO as the difference to the cars handling is just something else. I'll post some pictures of what going on in stages and give some feedback on what improvments if any are made. I've already fitted the S-Tune coilovers and found the ride excellent, nice and progressive with great feed back and a firm but not neck jolting ride............buy some if you get the chance.

This week im going to fit the NISMO front Circuit Link suspension with a set of GTRShop adjustable Tie Bars.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Go on fella :thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

looks good mate!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

It will be interesting to see how much difference the link set makes. Ive just bought myself a set of S tune coil overs (yet to be put on). Report back when you do...


*subscribed*


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Already running the S-Tune coilovers I will fit NISMO Arb's after the circuit link set and then move to the rear set up:thumbsup: By the way anyone considering R888's HAVE A SET! Though try to avoid wet conditions and standing water. Had a few 'twitches' of the sphincter


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Any pics of your car with the S tunes on it. Wouldnt mind seeing the ride height


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Piggaz said:


> Any pics of your car with the S tunes on it. Wouldnt mind seeing the ride height


I'll dig some out and try to get a side by side comparison:thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Im also Installing a T.A.G. P-LAP II timer for accurate timing measurement. This little machine operates on most circuits. It responded to a magentic plate that are set under the surface on race tracks, once it rolls over the plate it activates and records. Im also assuming that it might detect type speed traps used on the motorways with a similar set up


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I almost forgot, probably the most important part of the entire build..........................My window sticker LOL!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

with the S-Tunes fitted:thumbsup: I-Phone shake LOL!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

some of the parts that were in my recent delivery of boxes


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely jubbly and fantastic colour..


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Today, me and my weldina exhaust popped along to meet these guys










Had a good look around the exhaust as its for a 33 and decided its going to fit. The first things noted were the down pipe bracket needed some movement. You gotta love those in-line sports cats!!










recut the bracket and moved it back 1":thumbsup:

Next the centre section, all lined up with no mods what so ever. Note the twin silencers.










Moving back the 34 system is slightly longer and the back box just touched the rear under valance. So we decided to slice a little out.

before 










after










Now the rear box sits just nicely behind the valence










Looks great, just need to polish it back up.










And boy is it quite compared to my last system which i thought was quite. Noticable difference in power delivery from the exhaust, I can only put this down to the longer twin down down pipes.

Great mod and answers everyones questions about cross fitting exhausts between models. The cost for the new gaskets, fitting, cutting, welding and 2 studs that stripped was a reasonable £60.

Anyone in the N/E, yorkshire etc should give these guys a bell for the exhausts and tell them i sent you:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Next will be these.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

let me know how you get on with the arb's and how much of a job they are. How much are they anyway?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I've had a few people contact me asking where's the fire breathing monster build LOL! Well there isnt going to be one, i've decided to go down a route thats achievable for alot more people. With posting up some simple mods and letting you all know what the end result is i feel it will benefit alot more people on the forum. The results i'm going for is fast, quite! reliable, stops, turns and handles like a dog after a rabbit within a restricted budget. So the devils in the detail is where its going to be


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The NISMO front and rear stabilizers are cool.. I too have these on my 34 GTR alongside the Nismo S-Tunes.. 

Exhaust looks lovely.


----------



## h2hummer (Jul 7, 2009)

nice work mte


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Hope you don't mind Dave, but can I recommend this please:








Just a bit easier to read quicker thats all?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

L14M0 said:


> Hope you don't mind Dave, but can I recommend this please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great. i'll get some knocked up:thumbsup:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Told you they would fit, bet you glad you didnt sell them on!

If l wasnt going down the single route, l wouldnt have mentioned the 'take down to the exhaust guy and MAKE it fit' line and taken them from ya with gun in hand!

Theres no mistake, the NE1 is the daddy exhaust.

With my blitz nur, l may do some dective work and try and improve its accoustics and what not, a little.

Keepng a close eye on this build as you know dave, seeing if l can pinch any other ideas!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

nozza1 said:


> Told you they would fit, bet you glad you didnt sell them on!
> 
> If l wasnt going down the single route, l wouldnt have mentioned the 'take down to the exhaust guy and MAKE it fit' line and taken them from ya with gun in hand!
> 
> ...


I have a nice exhaust I've just taken off this car for you


----------

